# Baby fish?



## thegreatone90np (Mar 12, 2006)

I have three normal size fish, and one of them just had 3 baby fish. this was like 3 to 4 weeks ago. what is the right size to put them into the water with the other fish. they've been in the breeder of the tank but im worried that the other fish may attack them. these are just community peaceful fish


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

What kind of fish are the babies? And the other fish? If you don't know can you leave a description?


----------

